# Driveshaft issues



## Turbolag92 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey everyone new to the site and recently bought a 2004 Gto and have a driveshaft/rear end issue! When accelerating there is a loud clunk coming from the rear of the car. I checked where the driveshaft bolts up to the rear end and noticed that the driveshaft bolts were bent. I replaced those thinking that was the problem but its still clunking! I also noticed the rubber coupling does have a few cracks in it. Would that coupling being cracked/frayed cause a clunking sound? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

I think we all have that rear end clunk. It becomes more pronounced when you start putting poly in the car. You can replace the guibos like I did but you will still likely have the clunk. It's either the driveshaft or the diff.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Turbolag92 (Jul 18, 2013)

Found the problem. The center bearing is completely shot. Gives me an excuse to buy a one piece driveshaft!


----------



## Solidsnk1 (Mar 27, 2013)

How many Miles on the car? just curious


----------



## Triple6GTO (Nov 14, 2013)

I had the same problem accept my rearend fell right off the cradle. That's what was causing all my problems. Ended up getting an 06 rear end and a custom built 04/06 driveline built. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kaynine364 (Nov 19, 2013)

Don't worry guys I have a solution for all you guys with the center driveshaft bearing . I just finished repairing one today and my customer was so happy he didn't have to spend all that money on a new driveshaft. I'm going to post step by step instructions on how to repair one. arty:


----------

